# Nächtlicher Diebstahl beim Karpfenangeln



## Malte844 (17. April 2022)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das das richtiges Unterthema ist, aber als ich vor 3 Wochen in Riede, im Landkreis Verden Angeln gewesen bin, bin ich am Sonntag aufgewacht und musste erschreckend sehen, dass mir 3 Ruten sowie die dazugehörigen elektronischen Bissanzeiger geklaut wurden.
Eine andere Tele-Angel lag zusammengesteckt daneben und das Vorfach wurde abgeschnitten. 
Die Jungs wussten, was sie machten. 
Wir waren an der Großen Rahtswiehe in Riehe..
Falls jemand eine Fox Warrior  Rute mit einer Okuma Rolle angeboten bekommt, kann er mir bitte schreiben.
Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Sportliche Grüße  aus Weyhe.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. April 2022)

Blöd gelaufen... Aber so tief schlafen, das mir das beim Ansitz passieren könnte....


----------



## thanatos (18. April 2022)

mein Mitgefühl hält sich in Grenzen - entweder angeln oder pennen


----------



## Skott (18. April 2022)

Ihr seid doch zu dritt dort gewesen und keiner hat was bemerkt...????


----------



## Seele (18. April 2022)

Das waren wohl paar Guinness zu viel in der Nacht  
Ziemlich scheiße gelaufen. Aneignen von anderer Leuts Sachen geht gar nicht. Da hilft eigentlich nur Kleinanzeigen beobachten, ansonsten wirst du wenig Chance haben. Selbst dann, was willst du machen wenn das Ruten von der Stange waren. Beweise mal, dass das deine sind.


----------



## zokker (18. April 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Das waren wohl paar Guinness zu viel in der Nacht ...



so wird es wohl sein ...


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (18. April 2022)

Schon mal über eine Alarmanlage mit Bewegungsmelder nachgedacht?
Ich hatte früher beim Nachtangeln schon immer solch ein Teil aufgestellt
Kostet nichts, bringt aber extrem viel 
Bei einem Biss schnell über die Fernbedienung zu deaktivieren


			https://www.amazon.de/Bewegungsmelder-Einbruchsschutz-Home-Security-Infrarot-Fernbedienungen-Erfassungsbereich/dp/B00WUFA1RA/ref=sr_1_21?crid=2W59UQUV6UTFE&keywords=alarmanlage+bewegungsmelder+aussen&qid=1650267833&sprefix=Alarmanlage+be%2Caps%2C111&sr=8-21


----------



## Seele (18. April 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Kostet nichts, bringt aber extrem viel


Von wegen, das übersteigt den Preis von so mancher Combo


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (18. April 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Von wegen, das übersteigt den Preis von so mancher Combo


Wenn man die Kosten von 10€ scheut muss man halt kreativ werden und Fallgruben ausheben und Stolperfallen bauen, kostet nur etwas Zeit


----------



## Seele (18. April 2022)

Man kann sich aber mit einem Bissanzeiger und einem stolperdraht eine Alarmanlage bauen. Funktioniert und kostet nichts.


----------



## Vanner (18. April 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Seele schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Man kann sich aber mit einem Bissanzeiger und einem stolperdraht eine Alarmanlage bauen


Nu hat er ja keine mehr. 

Die müssen echt Zeit gehabt haben, die haben den Bissanzeiger vom Bankstick abgeschraubt. Ich hätte das ja komplett mitgenommen.


----------



## ollidi (18. April 2022)

Ziemlich blöd gelaufen und das Gerät könnt Ihr wohl abschreiben.
Für mich macht das aber auch den Eindruck - und da bin ich hier ja nicht alleine - das Ihr Euch das vor dem Schlafengehen auch gut gehen lassen habt. 
Ob man jetzt beim Angeln schlafen muss oder nicht, brauchen wir nicht diskutieren. Nicht umsonst werden ja wohl soviel "Karpfenliegen" (ich frage mich immer warum Karpfen darauf schlafen müssen und nicht Hechte, Zander, ... ) verkauft. 
Im Prinzip könnt Ihr froh sein, daß nicht Euch noch etwas passiert ist. Wenn Euch jemand zu nahe gekommen wäre, hättet Ihr das wohl auch nicht mitbekommen.

Ich holen hier mal meinen Standardspruch "Lernen durch Schmerzen" raus und bin mir sicher, daß Ihr für die Zukunft daraus Eure Lehre gezogen habt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. April 2022)

Ich hoffe, du warst schon bei der Polizei und hast ne Anzeige erstattet! Wenn du eine Hausratversicherung hast, könnte die den Schaden vielleicht ersetzen!

Vorausgesetzt, du hast noch alle Anschaffungsbelege  aufgehoben...
Schließe mich sonst den Antworten meiner Vorredner an. Also beim nächstenmal Stolperdrähte ausspannen und da angespitzte Bambusstangen in den Böden rammen, die Spitzen schön mit Kot beschmiert!

Dann erwischt du die Diebe bestimmt! Aber die Fallen nicht vergessen, wenn ihr mal  schlaftrunken aus dem Zelt müßt....


----------



## steffen78 (18. April 2022)

Mit solchen Fallen würde ich aufpassen, bin mir nicht sicher ob unsere Gesetzeslage das hergibt... 
Und außerdem finde ich es schade wenn der Geschädigte jetzt noch gesagt bekommt"...selber Schuld weil du gepennt hast..." kann mir keiner erzählen das er beim Nachtangeln noch nicht eingeschlafen ist...
Ist mir leider auch schon passiert, früh waren die ruten wech...


----------



## Bogaversenker (18. April 2022)

Sorry,
auch wenn jemand schläft oder gar betrunken ist legitimiert das keinen Diebstahl,weder beim Angeln noch sonstwo...
diese Kommentare zeigen nur wieder einmal wie hilflos wir solchen Situationen gegenüber stehen...nach dem Motto selber Schuld halt...Fakt ist ,wer sich am Eigentum anderer vergreift ist ein Straftäter und die Gesellschaft tut gut daran gemeinsam konsequent dagegen vorzugehen und sich zu solidarisieren...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. April 2022)

Einfach voll arm andere zu beklauen…
Und wenn man vorher noch langen Tag auf der Arbeit hatte, kommt schon mal vor um zwei oder drei nachts in Tiefschlaf zu verfallen…
Schnarcher sind im Nachteil, da hat der Dieb es einfacher …


----------



## Taxidermist (18. April 2022)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Ist mir leider auch schon passiert, früh waren die ruten wech...


Dito, hatte ich auch schon!

Jürgen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. April 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Man kann sich aber mit einem Bissanzeiger und einem stolperdraht eine Alarmanlage bauen. Funktioniert und kostet nichts.



So etwas hatte ich damals während meines Grundwehrdienstes bzw. während einer der diversen Übungen im Gelände auch vor, leider habe ich es dann nicht mehr gemacht. Das hätte sicherlich ein großes Hallo gegeben, wenn der Fox Micron in der Dunkelheit piepst und daraufhin der MG-Posten loslegt. Da hätte die "Blaulandtruppe" aber blöd aus der Wäsche geguckt, bei ihrem nächtlichen Übungsangriff. Mit einem erfindungsreichen Angler rechnet man bei solch einer Übung wohl zuletzt.

Wahrscheinlich hätte ich aber auch einfach nur einen Anschiss von einem der Ausbilder kassiert.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Also beim nächstenmal Stolperdrähte ausspannen und da angespitzte Bambusstangen in den Böden rammen, die Spitzen schön mit Kot beschmiert!


Hallo,

das würde ich auf keinen Fall machen. Denn passiert da einem nächtlichen Spaziergänger etwas, kann ja auch ein anderer Angler sein oder auch ein Fischereiaufseher oder sonst wer, der nachts spazieren geht, ist man da voll in der Haftung, Körperverletzung (Strafe deswegen) und man zahlt alle medizinischen Kosten plus der durch den möglichen Arbeitsausfall entstandenen Kosten zuzüglich Schmerzensgeld. Da brauchts nicht viel und man kommt auf etliche tausend Euro.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. April 2022)

Die Verhältnismäßigkeit bleibt hier bei manchen Ratschlägen auf der Strecke- Hauptsache, das setzt keiner in die Realität um... 
Erfahrungsgemäß wird nach dem Angeln nur liederlich aufgeräumt (wenn überhaupt) - und zurückgelassene Fallen... Mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. April 2022)

Wenn überhaupt dann bitte nur Lebendfallen verwenden! 






Quelle: https://www.handwerker-heimwerker.de/maeuse-in-der-wohnung-schnell-eine-lebendfalle-bauen/


Die Option mit einem Bissanzeiger finde ich allerdings gar nicht verkehrt. Das kostet nicht viel und sollte auf jeden Fall funktionieren.
Einfach rings um das Angelcamp, auf Schienbeinhöhe, eine Angelschnur gespannt und diese dann lose durch einen elektronischen Bissanzeiger laufen lassen.
Vielleicht bindet man an das Ende der Schnur ein Birnenblei, dieses dient zum Spannen der Schnur und wenn jemand durch die Schnur läuft, dann schleift das Blei locker durch das Gras. Es soll ja keine Stolperfalle werden und der Bissanzeiger darf dabei auch gerne heile bleiben.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. April 2022)

Günstiger ist es, sich das aus einem Fensteralarm zu bauen. Die hören beim Auslösen nicht auf zu pfeifen, der Bißanzeiger gibt ja je nach Modell nur Alarm wenn die Schnur durch ihn weiter bewegt wird.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. April 2022)

Auch ein "verrückter" Mechanismus könnte zielführend sein. Unter Verwendung eines handelsüblichen Decken-Feuermelders, Murmeln, Dominosteinen und vielleicht noch einer Wippe könnte man eine gediegene Falle bauen. Diese sorgt beim Täter für reichlich Verwirrung und man kann ihn leicht überwältigen, etwa während er die geniale Apparatur staunend mit seinem Smartphone filmt, um das Video anschließend bei YouTube hochzuladen.


----------



## JottU (18. April 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Schon mal über eine Alarmanlage mit Bewegungsmelder nachgedacht?
> Ich hatte früher beim Nachtangeln schon immer solch ein Teil aufgestellt
> Kostet nichts, bringt aber extrem viel
> Bei einem Biss schnell über die Fernbedienung zu deaktivieren
> ...



Liest sich ja gut, wurde zwar noch nicht beklaut aber man weiß ja nie.
Werd ich mal testen, ist ja so teuer nicht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. April 2022)

Wenn das Zeug nicht so schwierig wieder aufzusammeln wäre.... Als erfahrener Vater würde ich einfach Legosteine streuen - ach nee, die funktionieren bloß barfuß richtig gut


----------



## yukonjack (18. April 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> *Einfach voll arm andere zu beklauen…*
> Und wenn man vorher noch langen Tag auf der Arbeit hatte, kommt schon mal vor um zwei oder drei nachts in Tiefschlaf zu verfallen…
> Schnarcher sind im Nachteil, da hat der Dieb es einfacher …


Da hast du natürlich recht aber wie sagte man früher immer, Ehrlichkeit währt am längsten und wer nicht klaut der hat nix. 
Seid froh dass ihr nicht wachgeworden seid, das war sicher kein Einzeltäter und dann hätte es eine "schöne" Keilerei gegeben.


----------



## bobbl (18. April 2022)

Ich frage mich, ob so ein Diebstahl geplant und professionell gemacht wird oder ob das eher ne spontanaktion war.


----------



## feko (18. April 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht aber wie sagte man früher immer, Ehrlichkeit währt am längsten und wer nicht klaut der hat nix.
> Seid froh dass ihr nicht wachgeworden seid, das war sicher kein Einzeltäter und dann hätte es eine "schöne" Keilerei gegeben.


Leider wurde er nicht wach.
Immer alles hin nehmen und verschlafen ist falsch.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. April 2022)

bobbl schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob so ein Diebstahl geplant und professionell gemacht wird oder ob das eher ne spontanaktion war.


Hallo,

wir hatten ab und zu in der Monatsversammlung im Verein Vorträge von Mitgliedern, welche bei der Kripo waren. So auch zur Diebstahlverhütung. Da wurde gesagt, dass 90 Prozent aller Diebstähle spontane bzw. Gelegenheitsdiebstähle sind und dass man sich gegen solche (gemeint waren da natürlich hauptsächlich Einbrüche in Häusern und Wohnungen) relativ einfach schützen kann, da die Amateure schnell aufgeben, wenn es zu schwierig oder zu risikoreich wird.
Allerdings wurde auch gesagt, dass man gegen einen echten Profi-Einbrecher kaum etwas tun kann, die kommen rein, trotz aller möglichen Sicherungen.
Aber die haben auch selten das Haus/die Wohnung eines Otto-Normalverbrauchers im Visier.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Justin123 (18. April 2022)

Delkims haben ne Diebstahlsicherung


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. April 2022)

Ich hab nur nen Spaß gemacht, mit meiner VC-Falle, war also nicht ernst gemeint! 

Das beste wären natürlich scharfe Wachhunde, wie deutsche Schäferhunde, Doggen und diverse Kampfhundrassen... beim Nachtangeln dabei zuhaben. Die schlagen gleich an und wer von dem Gebell nicht wach wird, dann vielleicht von den Schmerzensschreien der unbefugtem Personen, die sich am Gerät zu schaffen machen wollen...


----------



## bobbl (18. April 2022)

... und dann wird der Hund eingeschläfert, der den nächtlichen Spaziergänger geschreddert hat.


----------



## Doanafischer (18. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Das beste wären natürlich scharfe Wachhunde, wie deutsche Schäferhunde, Doggen und diverse Kampfhundrassen... beim Nachtangeln dabei zuhaben. Die schlagen gleich an und wer von dem Gebell nicht wach wird, dann vielleicht von den Schmerzensschreien der unbefugtem Personen, die sich am Gerät zu schaffen machen wollen...


Gute Idee.


bobbl schrieb:


> ... und dann wird der Hund eingeschläfert, der den nächtlichen Spaziergänger geschreddert hat.


so siehts aus.   Das schlimme: es gibt Leute, die machen sowas wirklich. Wenn so ein "scharfgemachter" Hund einfach so auf irgendjemanden losgeht, schlimmstenfalls auf ein Kind, dann gute Nacht. Man kann seinen Hund schon mitnehmen und er ist auch die beste Alarmanlage. Aber er muss eben so gesichert sein, dass er nichts anstellen kann.

Zum eingentlichen Thema ist eh alles gesagt. Diebstahl ist absolut asozial und muß, wenn möglich, bestraft werden. Allerdings haben es der T.E. und seine Freunde den Dieben wohl auch nicht sonderlich schwer gemacht. Wenn die Diebe (oder nur der Dieb) nicht noch irgendwie auffliegen, wird er die Sache wohl oder übel unter Lehrgeld verbuchen müssen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (18. April 2022)

Nen Selbstschuss Apperat für knallpatronen gibts bei amazon schon für 25eu.... ist vom gesetz her erlaubt und heftiger wie jeder elektrische Alarm


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Das beste wären natürlich scharfe Wachhunde, wie deutsche Schäferhunde, Doggen und diverse Kampfhundrassen... beim Nachtangeln dabei zuhaben. Die schlagen gleich an und wer von dem Gebell nicht wach wird, dann vielleicht von den Schmerzensschreien der unbefugtem Personen, die sich am Gerät zu schaffen machen wollen...



Davon würde ich abraten. Vor 2 Jahren gab es an einem Gewässer hier in Mittelfranken den Fall, dass ein Schäferhund nachts draußen am Zelt angebunden war, während Herrchen drin geschlafen hat. Früh kam ein Spaziergänger vorbei, den der Hund angebellt hat. Der Besitzer hatte dann eine Anzeige am Hals, weil er seine Aufsichtspflicht gegenüber dem Hund verletzt habe. Hat ihn am Ende 300 € gekostet. Der Spaziergänger hatte ein Handy-Foto gemacht und Anzeige erstattet.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. April 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Nen Selbstschuss Apperat für knallpatronen gibts bei amazon schon für 25eu.... ist vom gesetz her erlaubt und heftiger wie jeder elektrische Alarm



Lies bitte nochmal genau die Bestimmungen zum Einsatz von "Knallpatronen" in der Öffentlichkeit durch: https://steinfurt.polizei.nrw/sites/default/files/2017-07/18 Merkblatt Kleiner Waffenschein_0.pdf

Ich schlage echt die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen, was hier teils vorgeschlagen wird. Stolperschnüre, Schreckschüsse etc. können euch, wenn es dumm kommt, finanziell ruinieren. Wenn da ein Schreckschuss auslöst und zufällig einem Reiter in der Nähe das Pferd durchgeht, ist man so was von am A..., das können sich einige gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (18. April 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Lies bitte nochmal genau die Bestimmungen zum Einsatz von "Knallpatronen" in der Öffentlichkeit durch: https://steinfurt.polizei.nrw/sites/default/files/2017-07/18 Merkblatt Kleiner Waffenschein_0.pdf
> 
> Ich schlage echt die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen, was hier teils vorgeschlagen wird. Stolperschnüre, Schreckschüsse etc. können euch, wenn es dumm kommt, finanziell ruinieren. Wenn da ein Schreckschuss auslöst und zufällig einem Reiter in der Nähe das Pferd durchgeht, ist man so was von am A..., das können sich einige gar nicht vorstellen.


Dann bleibt nur Wachbleiben und im falle das ein Dieb kommt die Plozilei rufen. Schaden zufügen darf man ja "leider" niemandem der einen beklaut...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. April 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Dann bleibt nur Wachbleiben und im falle das ein Dieb kommt die Plozilei rufen. Schaden zufügen darf man ja "leider" niemandem der einen beklaut...



Es wird halt immer dann besonders blöd, wenn man Leute schädigt, denen man keine Absicht zum Diebstahl nachweisen kann. Wenn der nette Mitbürger, dem die Stolpferschnur das Bein gebrochen hat, angeblich "nur gucken" wollte, kneift es auf öffentlichem Grund fast immer den "Fallensteller".


----------



## Ruttentretzer (18. April 2022)

Es wurden schon Frauen "gestohlen", wenn man neben ihnen immer nur geschlafen hat.


----------



## Tweak (18. April 2022)

Wenn die Ruten am am Ende eine Schraubkappe haben könnte man doch vielleicht ein Mini GPSsender im Handteil verstecken???Wenn das bei Haustieren und Fahrrädern klappt, bestimmt auch bei der Ausrüstung.


----------



## zandertex (18. April 2022)

Ein Angler der pennen will,während er pennt(schläft-nicht bei der Sache ist)....sorry!
Sowat geht gar nicht!
Der bleibt daheim mim Arsch im Bett!!!


----------



## Astacus74 (19. April 2022)

Klauen geht gar nicht aber man muß es den Langfingern auch nicht zu leicht machen, erstmal wird auf Alkohlkonsum beim Angeln verzichtet, da muß man einen klaren Kopf haben.
Am besten zuzweit und wenn vorhanden ein Hund mit dabei, der brauch nur bellen das reicht schon aber wenn drei Angler schlafen weil (zu viel Alkohol nur ne Vermutung) dann macht man es den Langfingern leicht.

Wenn ich auf Karpfen angel und am Wasser nächtige dann sind die Ruten scharfgestellt, das heißt Bissanzeiger auf sensibelste Stufe Sounderbox auf volle Lautstärke, da krieg ich alles mit.
Und Augen auf bei der Platzwahl immer so, das man am Schirm vorbei muß.


Gruß Frank


----------



## der matti (19. April 2022)

Malte844 schrieb:


> Eine andere Tele-Angel lag zusammengesteckt daneben und das Vorfach wurde abgeschnitten.
> Die Jungs wussten, was sie machten.


Keine Chance, das waren Profis...


----------



## Bogaversenker (19. April 2022)

Die Erfahrungen ,die wir Flussangler in dieser Hinsicht machen ist,dass sich die Diebe hier vom Wasser nähern,da bringen die besten Ideen rund ums Camp nix…


----------



## yukonjack (19. April 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Leider wurde er nicht wach.
> Immer alles hin nehmen und verschlafen ist falsch.


Ein Satz neue Zähne ist auch nicht billig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. April 2022)

Ein günstiges Weidezaungerät und Draht sind schnell aufgebaut.


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. April 2022)

Bevor für hirnrissige Verteidigungstechniken zuviel Gedanken verschwendet werden, würde ich eher fürs Nachtangeln kostengünstiges Tackle einplanen, oder gleich einfach Wach bleiben, wenns einem wirklich am Angelerlebnis liegt, denn dann verzichtet man gerne aufs exzessive Geistwasser süppeln, welches einen schläfrig macht


----------



## Tokka (19. April 2022)

Ich habe mich auch immer gefragt, wie die Karpfenfreaks mit ihrem Wahnsinns-Tackle sich schützen. Vor ein paar Tagen bin ich zufällig über dieses Video gestolpert. Hier ein paar Tipps vom Karpfenspezie Fassbender. Der ist ja so einige Nächte im Jahr alleine unterwegs.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. April 2022)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Bevor für hirnrissige Verteidigungstechniken zuviel Gedanken verschwendet werden, würde ich eher fürs Nachtangeln kostengünstiges Tackle einplanen...



Die diesjährige OCC-Rute von Finke20 könnte einen Lösungsansatz darstellen. Wer mit diesem Fangeisen speziellen Equipment nicht richtig umzugehen vermag, der verunfallt sicherlich schon recht bald tödlich am Wasser.


----------



## Tikey0815 (19. April 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die diesjährige OCC-Rute von Finke20 könnte einen Lösungsansatz darstellen. Wer mit diesem Fangeisen speziellen Equipment nicht richtig umzugehen vermag, der verunfallt sicherlich schon recht bald tödlich am Wasser.


Es sei denn, man ist neben gutem Whisky- auch Liebhaber von schwerem Gerät


----------



## Finke20 (19. April 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die diesjährige OCC-Rute von @Finke20 könnte einen Lösungsansatz darstellen. Wer mit diesem Fangeisen speziellen Equipment nicht richtig umzugehen vermag, der verunfallt sicherlich schon recht bald tödlich am Wasser.




Das kann ich nur bestätigen, wenn du die Finger an der falschen stelle hast, wird es sehr schmerzhaft .

Hier nochmal ein Bild vom "Fangeisen" .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. April 2022)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur bestätigen, wenn du die Finger an der falschen stelle hast, wird es sehr schmerzhaft .
> 
> Hier nochmal ein Bild vom "Fangeisen" .



Hut ab! Echt eine coole Aktion, dass Du tatsächlich mit diesem Teil an den Start gegangen bist. 
Richtig vertrauenserweckend schaut dieser Stecken jedenfalls nicht aus.


----------



## steffen78 (20. April 2022)

Ich frage mich auch ob sich für die diebe das Risiko lohnt... dabei sind viele Angler hart gesotten und haben sicher auch das ein oder andere Werkzeug dabei welches sicher weh tut... also erwischen lassen sollte sich so ein dieb jedenfalls nicht(von mir)...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> mein Mitgefühl hält sich in Grenzen - entweder angeln oder pennen


Come on...Keine feines Statement von dir...du hast grad quasi alle Karpfenangler durch den Kakao gezogen. 

Für den Leidtragenden natürlich echt blöd gelaufen. Mir würde sowas nicht passieren, da ich bei jedem Pieps aufwache, ich hätte das wahrscheinlich gemerkt wenn sich jemand an meinen Ruten zu schaffen macht.


----------



## kingandre88 (25. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Come on...Keine feines Statement von dir...du hast grad quasi alle Karpfenangler durch den Kakao gezogen.
> 
> Für den Leidtragenden natürlich echt blöd gelaufen. Mir würde sowas nicht passieren, da ich bei jedem Pieps aufwache, ich hätte das wahrscheinlich gemerkt wenn sich jemand an meinen Ruten zu schaffen macht.


Jap... So ein Bankstick kann man schonmal zur Verteidigung benutzen...Früher hatte ich immer ne Machete dabei


----------



## BarschMarschTV (25. April 2022)

Sorry...geht gar net. Egal was man vom Pennen beim Angeln halten mag...das nehmen von Sachen die nicht einem sein Eigentum sind ist ASOZIAL.

Die meisten gehen für ihr Geld schwer arbeiten und in einer Zeit wo alle Preise grade explodieren noch schlimmer :-/

Ich habe zwar nicht viel Hoffnung aber drücke dir die Daumen das du deine Sachen wieder bekommst.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (25. April 2022)

Vielleicht sind es "Fischretter" gewesen???


----------



## vonda1909 (25. April 2022)

Können  vom Glück reden das die Angeln geklaut wurden.Und sie nicht kontrolliert wurden  und die Papiere  abgeben mussten. 
Was sind das  für Angler?


----------



## thanatos (26. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> alle Karpfenangler durch den Kakao gezogen.


das kann man so oder so sehen - ja wenn ich Karpfenangeln gehe - zu 90 % mit Erfolg - 
Wenn ich müde bin ohne einen gefangen zu haben packe ich ein und gehe nach Hause -
morgen ist auch noch ein Tag - klar einen Schirm habe ich auch dabei und auch einen bequemen Stuhl 
nur noch mal zur Erinnerung - ich bin ein alter Angler - nein das moderne Karpfenangeln ist nicht mein 
Ding .
Bei uns ist es eh verboten die beköderten Ruten unbeaufsichtigt zu lassen - und das tut man wenn man schläft .


----------



## Bogaversenker (26. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> das kann man so oder so sehen - ja wenn ich Karpfenangeln gehe - zu 90 % mit Erfolg -
> Wenn ich müde bin ohne einen gefangen zu haben packe ich ein und gehe nach Hause -
> morgen ist auch noch ein Tag - klar einen Schirm habe ich auch dabei und auch einen bequemen Stuhl
> nur noch mal zur Erinnerung - ich bin ein alter Angler - nein das moderne Karpfenangeln ist nicht mein
> ...


Das seh ich etwas anders....auch ich bin ein alter Angler und nun seit über 30 Jahren der Boilieangelei verfallen...ein guter Bissanzeiger in Verbindung mit einer Sounderbox im Schirmzelt ist einem menschlichen Auge nachts hoch überlegen...da darf man nach langem Arbeitstag gerne mal die Augen schließen...und über Ansitzzeiten in Gewässern mit dünnem Besatz muss man ja nicht reden...


----------



## kridkram (26. April 2022)

Ich bin auch ein alter Angler und oft gehe ich bis tief in die Nacht angeln. Da passiert mir es öfter, das ich auf meinem Stuhl einpenne. Die Frage ist doch, wann erfüllt der Tatbestand den Vorwurf das die Ruten " unbeaufsichtigt " sind?
Macht es einen Unterschied worauf ich schlafe? Ja, eine Liege ist viel bequemer! 
Ich angle seit 1976 und hab zahllose Nächte nur mit 2 Decken und einer großen Plane am Wasser verbracht. 
Wenn ich heute sehe, was für Camps Angler teilweise bauen...... Sorry aber das hat für mich nichts mehr mit dem ursprünglichen Angeln zu tun! Wer es am Wasser wie zu Hause haben will, der soll zu Hause bleiben. Und dann werden teilweise Angelspots über Wochen belegt und Urlaub mit Frau, Kind und Hund gemacht. Das ist keine Fiktion sondern nachgewiesen! 
Da leider viele Angler uneinsichtig sind und langes reden nichts brachte, gab es wieder mehr Regeln, Verweildauer an Gewässern.

Tut mir leid liebe angelnde Camper, ich bevorzuge das Angeln puristischer, kein Echolot, Zelt, Heizung, Radio, Kocher....... what ever!
Der Fisch soll auch seine Chance haben.

Aber auch ganz klar, Diebstahl geht garnicht, egal unter welchen Umständen


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (26. April 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute sehe, was für Camps Angler teilweise bauen...... Sorry aber das hat für mich nichts mehr mit dem ursprünglichen Angeln zu tun! Wer es am Wasser wie zu Hause haben will, der soll zu Hause bleiben.
> 
> Tut mir leid liebe angelnde Camper, ich bevorzuge das Angeln puristischer, kein Echolot, Zelt, Heizung, Radio, Kocher....... what ever!
> Der Fisch soll auch seine Chance haben.



Man selber soll doch so angeln wie man möchte, es für nötig hält oder es sich leisten kann
Aber es ist nicht die feine Art andere zu verurteilen weil sie bevorzugen besser ausgestattet ans Wasser zu fahren
Oft spielt Neid dabei eine große Rolle, denn so ein voll ausgestattetes "Angelcamp" kostet locker einige tausend Euro


----------



## Justin123 (26. April 2022)

Wenns hier nicht um einen Karpfenangler gehen würde der ein oder zwei Bier getrunken hat würdet ihr alle anders reagieren. Komplett lächerlich. Aber in einem anderen Thread Tipps geben für einen Anglerschnaps?   

Und das die meisten von euch nicht regelmäßig sich beim Angeln auch mal 1-2 Bier genehmigen brauch mir hier keiner erzählen , selbst ich tue das und ich trinke das Jahr über so gut wie keinen Alkohol.

Traurig diese Doppelmoral hier.

Und wenn man Karpfenangler ist und mit seiner Familie die (Urlaubs)zeit am Wasser verbringen möchte ist scheiße aber wenn man mit Sack und Pack in ne Hütte nach Norwegen oder sonstwohin mit seiner Familie in den Angelurluab fährt ist richtig? 

Man merkt hier wieder den allgemeinen groll gegen Karpfenangler, das ist alles.


----------



## Fruehling (26. April 2022)

Nachts nur noch dort zu angeln, wo es alle paar Minuten bimmelt, ist auch ein Ansatz...


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. April 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Aber in einem anderen Thread Tipps geben für einen Anglerschnaps?



Den trinkt man doch (hoffentlich) nicht beim Angeln, sondern zuhause oder im Vereinsheim.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. April 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Wenns hier nicht um einen Karpfenangler gehen würde der ein oder zwei Bier getrunken hat würdet ihr alle anders reagieren. Komplett lächerlich. Aber in einem anderen Thread Tipps geben für einen Anglerschnaps?
> 
> Und das die meisten von euch nicht regelmäßig sich beim Angeln auch mal 1-2 Bier genehmigen brauch mir hier keiner erzählen , selbst ich tue das und ich trinke das Jahr über so gut wie keinen Alkohol.
> 
> ...


Nimms nicht zu ernst. Oder stell auf Durchzug, aufregen bringt nichts.

Wir Carpbrothers müssen doch zusammenhalten


----------



## hanzz (26. April 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Aber in einem anderen Thread Tipps geben für einen Anglerschnaps?


Den Gedanken hab ich ebenfalls seit Tagen, wobei noch nichtmals klar ist, ob überhaupt Alkohol im Spiel war.

wir hatten hier auch bereits viele andere Kollegen, denen an das Zelt gelehnte Ruten, etc. geklaut wurden.
Da wurde völlig anders reagiert. War aber auch ein bekannter Boardie.

hmmm


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> , wobei noch nichtmals klar ist, ob überhaupt Alkohol im Spiel war.


Das Thema Alkohol ist wohl auf dem dritten Foto des Threaderstellers gemünzt, vielleicht einfach eine unglückliche Bildwahl.


----------



## Justin123 (26. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nimms nicht zu ernst. Oder stell auf Durchzug, aufregen bringt nichts.
> 
> Wir Carpbrothers müssen doch zusammenhalten


Ich reg mich aber auf genau wegen der Fairness oder auch Unfairness.


hanzz schrieb:


> Den Gedanken hab ich ebenfalls seit Tagen, wobei noch nichtmals klar ist, ob überhaupt Alkohol im Spiel war.
> 
> wir hatten hier auch bereits viele andere Kollegen, denen an das Zelt gelehnte Ruten, etc. geklaut wurden.
> Da wurde völlig anders reagiert. War aber auch ein bekannter Boardie.
> ...


Genau deswegen, und ich könnt wetten selbst wenn da ne Flasche Schnapps im Hintergrund auf nem Tisch stehen würde hätte keiner auf den Schapps reagiert.

Soll jeder soviel trinken wie er es für richtig hält aber einen hier hilfesuchenden so nieder zu machen der Hoffnung hat wieder an sein Tackle zu kommen nur weil er Alkohol beim Angeln trinkt was mit Sicherheit 90% der hier schreibenden ebenso tun ist einfach nur unter aller Sau und ich hoffe dass ihr auch mal beklaut werden und in diese Situation kommt.
Ebenso wie dieses "das ist kein Angeln" "wenn ich müde bin geh ich heim schlafen" usw
Lasst die Leute doch ihr Hobby leben wie se wollen. Macht euch auch keiner an für eure Angelarten.
Übrigens: Eine Kette ist nur so Stark wie ihr schwächstes Glied. Gebt Peta und co. noch mehr Futter indem wir Angler uns nun selbst schon fertig machen und gegenseitig gegen den Karren pissen.

Purer Kindergarten. Langsam könnt man meinen man wäre hier auf Facebook unterwegs und nicht in einem Forum!


Ich wäre dafür das Thema zu schließen.


----------



## Fattony (26. April 2022)

Also 10-12 Bier gehen locker und ich werde trotzdem wach. 

/s


----------



## thanatos (26. April 2022)

hallo hallo nu kriegt euch mal wieder ein - sche..... wenn man beklaut wird - und wenn mir 
persönlich das moderne Karpfenangeln nicht zu sagt - ich habe Piper ,ein Zelt , habe es ausprobiert 
und seit dem liegt das Zeug rum weil mir diese Art zu angeln nicht zusagt  ( meine Karpfenruten 
habe ich verschenkt ) - nein es ist total in Ordnung wenn es für einige das AundO ist .
Also vertragen wir uns mal schön - jeder hat auf seine Art recht - ok !


----------



## thanatos (26. April 2022)

Fattony schrieb:


> Also 10-12 Bier gehen locker und ich werde trotzdem wach


weil de 1/2 stündlich pinkeln mußt


----------



## DUSpinner (26. April 2022)

Schreibe aus dem Kindergarten,  weil man dort schon fürs Leben lernt. Fakt ist, dass die Angeln dauerhaft unter Kontrolle sein sollten, insbesondere wegen der Waidgerechtigkeit. Steht so auf fast allen Erlaubnisscheinen. Wenn ich müde bin, gehe ich nach Hause und angel nicht weiter. Wenn ich campen will, gehe ich auf einen Campingplatz, weil es dort auch sanitäre Anlagen gibt. Wenn ich alleine oder mit Kollegen einen oder mehrere trinken möchte, gehe ich zu mir, zu meinen Freunden oder in ein Lokal.
Jedem sein Hobby und jeder kann gesetzteskonform so nach seiner Fasson Angeln gehen. Aber manche übertreiben, weshalb viele Verpächter manche Angelspezies an ihren Gewässer nicht gerne sehen und Verbote aussprechen, die leider auch für diejenigen gelten, die sich vernünftig am Wasser verhalten. 
Nichtsdestotrotz tut es mir leid, wenn hochwertige Angelgeräte gestohlen werden. Hierfür habe ich absolut kein Verständnis und man sollte solche Typen mit aller Härte bestrafen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. April 2022)

Das das Karpfenangeln, wie es seit etlichen Jahren über all gelebt wird, nicht gesetzeskonform/waidgerecht ist, ist auch mir neu.
Aber naja, jedem das Seine. Das Thema sollte wirklich geschlossen werden weil es langsam aber sicher in die schiefe Bahn gerät.


----------



## Fattony (26. April 2022)

Also.. Ich sauf halt auch beim Welsangeln?


----------



## Lajos1 (26. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das das Karpfenangeln, wie es seit etlichen Jahren über all gelebt wird, nicht gesetzeskonform/waidgerecht ist, ist auch mir neu.
> Aber naja, jedem das Seine. Das Thema sollte wirklich geschlossen werden weil es langsam aber sicher in die schiefe Bahn gerät.


Hallo,

möchte vorausschicken, dass ich äußerst selten auf Karpfen angle. Aber bei uns steht auch in den Regeln, dass die Ruten unter ständiger Aufsicht durch den Angler sein müssen. Habe mich da mal mit der Handhabung dieser Vorschrift mit einem Fischereiaufseher unterhalten. Der sagte: na ja, wenn jemand im Stuhl neben den Ruten eingepennt ist, den weckt man halt und mehr auch nicht. Aber 10 Meter weg im Zelt auf einer Liege, das geht nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. April 2022)

Sehr komisch. Bei uns laufen einige sehr pingelige und strenge Aufseher rum. Da hat sich noch nie jemand bei mir beschwert und ich wurd in letzter Zeit häufig beim Karpfenangeln kontrolliert. Ich hatte sogar nen Boden im Zelt, was strenggenommen auch nicht erlaubt ist. Ich Schwerverbrecher.


----------



## Fattony (26. April 2022)

Musste schnell das Foto raussuchen - wurde doch vom Board gut aufgenommen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. April 2022)

Anzeige ist raus


----------



## hanzz (26. April 2022)

Fattony schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 404922
> 
> 
> Musste schnell das Foto raussuchen - wurde doch vom Board gut aufgenommen.


Wenn du mit dem Blick da sitzt, kommt dir halt auch keiner zu nah.


----------



## rippi (26. April 2022)

Ich weiß nicht, ich dachte Fattony wäre dicker und hätte dunklere, nach hinten gegelte Haare.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. April 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ich dachte Fattony wäre dicker und hätte dunklere, nach hinten gegelte Haare.


 Sowie noch 2 Knarren im Holster, zudem trägt er immer Anzug.


----------



## Fruehling (26. April 2022)

Ist er auch und hat er auch, rippi!

Das Foto zeigt seine Tochter...


----------



## vonda1909 (26. April 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Man selber soll doch so angeln wie man möchte, es für nötig hält oder es sich leisten kann
> Aber es ist nicht die feine Art andere zu verurteilen weil sie bevorzugen besser ausgestattet ans Wasser zu fahren
> Oft spielt Neid dabei eine große Rolle, denn so ein voll ausgestattetes "Angelcamp" kostet locker einige tausend Euro


Nee nicht wie es jeder für nötig  hält sondern wie es erlaubt  ist.
Nach deiner Aussage  kann ich verstehen  warum PETA  so schlecht  auf Angler zu sprechen  ist.


----------



## feko (26. April 2022)

Der Mann ist dreckig beklaut worden.
Diebstahl ist eine widerliche Sache. 
Da gibt es nix zu relativieren.
Und peta hat da nix mit zu tun 
Lg


----------



## Schilfsänger (26. April 2022)

Hier sind ja fast nur brave Angler, die sich in Jugendtagen beim Nachtangeln nie die Kante gegeben haben und dann eben einschliefen... Mal ehrlich, wer der hier anwesenden hat in seinen Sturm und Drang Zeiten während des Nachtangelns (saufens) nicht gepennt ? Bei uns waren das nur die, die selbst mit 16/17 Jahren spätestens nach Mitternacht zu Hause seien mussten. Mindestens einer hatte jedoch immer "Dienst" bis das Feuer heruntergebrannt war, dennoch kam es vor das Ruten vom Gewässerwart versteckt oder mitgenommen wurden. Das alles ist mindestens 26 Jahre her,heute würde sich das niemand mehr erlauben. 

Blöde gelaufen für den Themenersteller, aber wenigstens ist die teure Perry Jacke noch da .


----------



## vonda1909 (26. April 2022)

Was kann ich mich beklagen  wenn ich meine Sachen  draußen  lasse und dann pennen gehen. 
Es sind halt nicht mehr die Fünfziger. Obwohl  auch da gab es Diebe.


----------



## Fattony (26. April 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ich dachte Fattony wäre dicker und hätte dunklere, nach hinten gegelte Haare.


Im Regelfall führe ich einen Eispickel mit


----------



## rippi (26. April 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Was kann ich mich beklagen  wenn ich meine Sachen  draußen  lasse und dann pennen gehen.


Das ist eine dumme Einstellung.


----------



## Fattony (26. April 2022)

Wer noch nie 10 Bier gekippt hat und eingeschlafen ist hebe die Hand.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (26. April 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Was kann ich mich beklagen  wenn ich meine Sachen  draußen  lasse und dann pennen gehen.
> Es sind halt nicht mehr die Fünfziger. Obwohl  auch da gab es Diebe.


Du hast eine sehr eigenwillige und seltsame Einstellung zum Karpfenangeln
Aber ist ok, manch älteren Anglern fällt es halt schwer zu sehen wie sich die Angelei verändert hat
Heute gibt es Technik die dir mitteilt wenn ein Fisch beißt, da kann man sich Nachts auch ins Bivy legen
So wie bei deinen Aalglöckchen, nur mit Strom


----------



## kridkram (26. April 2022)

Hab in meinem Beitrag nur *meine *Meinung kund getan zum Thema campen beim Angeln. Es sind in 99 % der Fälle nun mal Karpfenangler, welche so angeln. *Ich* bin nun mal kein Fan von dieser Angelei, trotzdem kann von mir aus jeder angeln wie er.......nein, nicht will sondern darf!!!!!
Wenn ich dann lese, alles nur Neid der Nichtbesitzer oder sich nicht leisten Könner.....!
Lachhaft! Ihr fühlt euch angegriffen und fordert Toleranz, wollt diese aber denen die das anders sehen nicht zugestehen. Wo ist eure Toleranz? 
Und sorry das ich nicht zu denen gehöre und auch in meiner Jugend nicht gehört habe, die sich beim Angeln die Kante geben. Wenn ich die ganze Nacht geplant habe, gönn ich mir abends 2 Bier, wenn ein Kumpel mit ist auch mal 3. Das wars dann auch. 
Für mich war angeln immer das Erlebnis in der Natur, die Herausforderung den Fisch zu überlisten......
Dazu brauche *ich* kein Camp für tausend €, noch muss ich mir die Kante geben.


----------



## Bogaversenker (26. April 2022)

Sorry...aber das hört sich gerade an,als wären Karpfenangler alle Alkoholiker_...viele meiner langjährigen Angelfreunde aus der Szene trinken 0,0... so wie auch ich...und Nachtangeln und Schlafen bei den Ruten ist nicht illegal....zumindest nicht in meinen Gewässern,warum auch...meine Delkims melden den take ,da wartet der wache Angler noch einige Zeit auf ein Signal seines Glöckchens...sorry,wer sich nicht weiterentwickeln will und seine Passion auf althergebrachte Weise leben will, der kann doch gerne weiter nachts in seinem Klappstuhl sitzen,habe nix dagegen,aber UNS in eine Schublade stecken sollte er bitte unterlassen..._


----------



## jkc (26. April 2022)

Der TE war übrigens genau 1 Tag hier aktiv.


----------



## Bogaversenker (26. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Der TE war übrigens genau 1 Tag hier aktiv.


Immerhin hat er eine rege Diskussion in Gang gesetzt...und wahrscheinlich nach den ersten Kommentaren die Flucht ergriffen...er hätte das Einstellen seiner Bilder vllt.mal überdenken sollen....


----------



## Floma (26. April 2022)

Fattony schrieb:


> Wer noch nie 10 Bier gekippt hat und eingeschlafen ist hebe die Hand.


Ich bewundere ehrlich die Clamping-Fraktion unter den Karpfenanglern, die die Ausrüstung am Wasser hat, um 10 Bier im genußfähigen Temperaturfenster zu halten, bis auch das letzte an der Reihe ist.


----------



## Justin123 (26. April 2022)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Schreibe aus dem Kindergarten,  weil man dort schon fürs Leben lernt. Fakt ist, dass die Angeln dauerhaft unter Kontrolle sein sollten, insbesondere wegen der Waidgerechtigkeit. Steht so auf fast allen Erlaubnisscheinen. Wenn ich müde bin, gehe ich nach Hause und angel nicht weiter. Wenn ich campen will, gehe ich auf einen Campingplatz, weil es dort auch sanitäre Anlagen gibt. Wenn ich alleine oder mit Kollegen einen oder mehrere trinken möchte, gehe ich zu mir, zu meinen Freunden oder in ein Lokal.
> Jedem sein Hobby und jeder kann gesetzteskonform so nach seiner Fasson Angeln gehen. Aber manche übertreiben, weshalb viele Verpächter manche Angelspezies an ihren Gewässer nicht gerne sehen und Verbote aussprechen, die leider auch für diejenigen gelten, die sich vernünftig am Wasser verhalten.
> Nichtsdestotrotz tut es mir leid, wenn hochwertige Angelgeräte gestohlen werden. Hierfür habe ich absolut kein Verständnis und man sollte solche Typen mit aller Härte bestrafen.


Die, die es übertreiben gibt es überall, seien es Karpfenangler, Spinnfischer, Welsangler, Feeder, Motorradfahrer, Radfahrer und und und. Oder wieso gibt es zum beispiel Kunstköderverbote während der Schonzeit (nicht überall) weil es etliche gibt die sich die Hechtschonzeit schön reden mit "kleinen Ködern" "ich gehe nur auf Barsch"
Man kann hier nicht alles und jeden über einen Kamm scheren.
Was übrigens auch im Gesetz steht ist das man nur aus vernünftigen Grund Angeln darf und kein "catch and release" betreiben darf. Schlägst du jeden Fisch ab und gehst NUR zum Nahrungserwerb angeln? Soviel zu deinem steht so im Erlaubnisschein. Auf einmal sind hier alle 100% Gesetzeskonform?


kridkram schrieb:


> Hab in meinem Beitrag nur *meine *Meinung kund getan zum Thema campen beim Angeln. Es sind in 99 % der Fälle nun mal Karpfenangler, welche so angeln. *Ich* bin nun mal kein Fan von dieser Angelei, trotzdem kann von mir aus jeder angeln wie er.......nein, nicht will sondern darf!!!!!
> Wenn ich dann lese, alles nur Neid der Nichtbesitzer oder sich nicht leisten Könner.....!
> Lachhaft! Ihr fühlt euch angegriffen und fordert Toleranz, wollt diese aber denen die das anders sehen nicht zugestehen. Wo ist eure Toleranz?
> Und sorry das ich nicht zu denen gehöre und auch in meiner Jugend nicht gehört habe, die sich beim Angeln die Kante geben. Wenn ich die ganze Nacht geplant habe, gönn ich mir abends 2 Bier, wenn ein Kumpel mit ist auch mal 3. Das wars dann auch.
> ...


Naja Welsangler schlafen nicht im Zelt? "Alles"angler (oftmals am Rhein anzutreffen) schlafen nicht im Zelt. Gibt sogar genügend Hechtansitzangler die über Nacht angeln und im Zelt schlafen. Und zu eurem erstauen sogar elektronische Bissanzeiger benutzten.


Bogaversenker schrieb:


> Sorry...aber das hört sich gerade an,als wären Karpfenangler alle Alkoholiker_...viele meiner langjährigen Angelfreunde aus der Szene trinken 0,0... so wie auch ich...und Nachtangeln und Schlafen bei den Ruten ist nicht illegal....zumindest nicht in meinen Gewässern,warum auch...meine Delkims melden den take ,da wartet der wache Angler noch einige Zeit auf ein Signal seines Glöckchens...sorry,wer sich nicht weiterentwickeln will und seine Passion auf althergebrachte Weise leben will, der kann doch gerne weiter nachts in seinem Klappstuhl sitzen,habe nix dagegen,aber UNS in eine Schublade stecken sollte er bitte unterlassen..._


Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Und wer behauptet der TE hat sich die Kante gegeben weil er ein Bier trinkt? Ich sehe auf den Bildern keine weiteren Bierflaschen/Dosen, keinen Müll, einen aufgeräumten Angelplatz also wo ist das Problem?

Ihr seid der Grund warum sich meine Angelei fast nur noch ins Ausland verlagert.
Absolut lächerlich. Bitte schließt das Thema einfach.


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. April 2022)

Wildkamera mit Bewegungsmelder
​


----------



## Blueser (27. April 2022)

In manchen Gegenden in Deutschland braucht es wohl eine Pumpgun zum Angeln. Bei uns reicht ein freundliches Petri, wie läuft es?...


----------



## rippi (27. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> In manchen Gegenden in Deutschland braucht es wohl eine Pumpgun zum Angeln. Bei uns reicht ein freundliches Petri, wie läuft es?...


Ich sage immer "Gibts hier überhaupt Fische?"


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. April 2022)

das muss doch einer gewusst haben
wo er Angelt


----------



## nobbi1962 (27. April 2022)

Du musst denken wie ein Dieb
er weiß wann er einschläft


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. April 2022)

Wer das Angeln mit schlafen am Wasser nicht kennt, hat als Angler für mich die Welt verpennt (Rentner ausgeschlossen )…
Ich finde das voll abenteuerlich und Bierchen, grillen oder schlafen gehört für mich dazu, wenn ich das schon mal mache…
Immer locker bleiben, es kann auch den Tagesanglern was geklaut bzw. das Auto aufgebrochen werden…
Der TE hat halt Pech gehabt, es kann jeden treffen …
Hut ab, die den Aufwand betreiben, ich bin nur zu faul dazu aber es ist immer wieder schön und unvergesslich…

Für den Betroffenen tut es mir leid und ich hoffe, er geht sein Hobby trotzdem weiter nach…


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2022)

Der Dieb hatte bestimmt eine schwere Kindheit,;-))


----------



## buttweisser (27. April 2022)

Meiner Meinung nach spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, ob die Angler geschlafen haben und/oder betrunken waren. Diebstahl bleibt Diebstahl.


----------



## zokker (27. April 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle, ob die Angler geschlafen haben und/oder betrunken waren. Diebstahl bleibt Diebstahl.


Schließt du dein Auto zu ... läßt du deine Wohnungstür offen stehen???


----------



## Fattony (27. April 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich bewundere ehrlich die Clamping-Fraktion unter den Karpfenanglern, die die Ausrüstung am Wasser hat, um 10 Bier im genußfähigen Temperaturfenster zu halten, bis auch das letzte an der Reihe ist.


Das wäre wohl das kleinste Problem.
Meine Mutter arbeitet in einer Molkerei - ich komme kostenlos an Trockeneis.

Wenn ich dann 10 Bier gekippt habe baue ich auch immer Trockeneisbomben. /s


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. April 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Schließt du dein Auto zu ... läßt du deine Wohnungstür offen stehen???


Analog zur Bundeswehr- werd einmal dabei erwischt, den eigenen Spind nicht verschlossen zu haben.... Gibt gleich nen Diszi wegen Verleitung zum Diebstahl 

Den allermeisten ist dieser Fehler nur einmal unterlaufen


----------



## buttweisser (27. April 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Schließt du dein Auto zu ... läßt du deine Wohnungstür offen stehen???


Das hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun. Ja - Gelegenheit macht Diebe. Trotzdem bleibt Diebstahl nun mal Diebstahl. Oder würdest du einen Diebstahl für gut heißen, weil du vergessen hast deine Tür zu verschließen?

Und wer nachts an einem Angelgewässer Angler ausraubt, der muß gezielt vorgehen. Diese Diebe sind und bleiben elende Gauner.


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. April 2022)

Raub ist was ganz anderes... Äpfel und Birnen und so... 

Gezielt? Daran glaub ich nicht wirklich- der "Markt" dürfte zu dünn sein um sich auf sowas zu spezialisieren...

Abgewichste Spezis laufen überall rum- Wofür Geld ausgeben? Kost doch bloß fünf Minuten Angst


----------



## zokker (27. April 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Ja - Gelegenheit macht Diebe.


Siehste und Diebe und Gauner wird es immer geben.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Das hat damit überhaupt nichts zu tun. Ja - Gelegenheit macht Diebe. Trotzdem bleibt Diebstahl nun mal Diebstahl. Oder würdest du einen Diebstahl für gut heißen, weil du vergessen hast deine Tür zu verschließen?
> 
> Und wer nachts an einem Angelgewässer Angler ausraubt, der muß gezielt vorgehen. Diese Diebe sind und bleiben elende Gauner.


Hallo,

es geht ja hier bestimmt nicht ums gut heißen, aber zu leicht sollte man es den Dieben ja auch nicht machen und, um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, wenn ich meine Türe nicht verschließe, nun da liegt schon eine Teilschuld vor und die Versicherung wird dann einem eben deswegen (Verletzung der Sorgfaltspflicht) wegen einer möglichen Entschädigung zu Recht etwas husten.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## buttweisser (27. April 2022)

Das ist völlig egal ob ich eine Teilschuld habe oder nicht. Den Versicherungen wollen damit nur Geld sparen.

Wieviel Verständnis hier für Kriminelle aufgebracht wird, da fällt einem nichts mehr dazu ein.

Die guten Diebe, die können ja gar nichts dafür. Der böse Wohnungsbesitzer hat vergessen die Tür zu verschließen. Dadurch hat er auf übelste Art und Weise die Diebe zum Klauen verleitet. Für so eine Denkweise fehlt mir jegliches Verständnis.

Fremdes Eigentum bleibt fremdes Eigentum und das klaut man nun mal nicht. Egal ob es abgesperrt bzw. abgesichert ist oder nicht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. April 2022)

Ja ja, es gibt schon arme Schweine… In manchen Hochhäusern darfst du die Schuhe nicht im Hausflur lassen, sonst haste keine mehr …

Trotzdem nehme ich die Angeln nicht mit ins Zelt zum schlafen, wird schon gut gehen ist das Motto… 
Wenn ich von beklauen schon ausgehen muss, dann verzichte ich lieber aufs angeln…


----------



## zokker (27. April 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Fremdes Eigentum bleibt fremdes Eigentum und das klaut man nun mal nicht. Egal ob es abgesperrt bzw. abgesichert ist oder nicht.


Achsoooo ... das wust ich nicht. 




Man man


----------



## feko (27. April 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ja ja, es gibt schon arme Schweine… In manchen Hochhäusern darfst du die Schuhe nicht im Hausflur lassen, sonst haste keine mehr …
> 
> Trotzdem nehme ich die Angeln nicht mit ins Zelt zum schlafen, wird schon gut gehen ist das Motto…
> Wenn ich von beklauen schon ausgehen muss, dann verzichte ich lieber aufs angeln…


Also mir musste leider ähnliches erfahren.
Und ja ab jetzt sicher ich alles.
Meine sackkarre oder bollerwagen den ich immer dabei habe zb mit aal Glöckchen,immer in Sichtweite, meist immer noch mit einem Expander an meiner liege fest gemacht.
Angeltasche das gleiche. 
Bin da leider ein gebranntes Kind...
Und trotz aller Sicherheitsmaßnahmen wurde mir mein Auto verkratzt.
Die Welt ist einfach so schlecht.
Paßt auf euer Zeug auf!


----------



## Lajos1 (27. April 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Das ist völlig egal ob ich eine Teilschuld habe oder nicht. Den Versicherungen wollen damit nur Geld sparen.
> 
> Wieviel Verständnis hier für Kriminelle aufgebracht wird, da fällt einem nichts mehr dazu ein.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

hier wird kein Verständnis für Kriminelle aufgebracht aber überhaupt nicht, aber wenn ich die durch meine Laxheit praktisch dazu einlade nun, da bin ich auch schon ein wenig selber schuld. Und nicht der böse Wohnungsbesitzer hat vergessen die Tür zu verschließen - nein, das war der blöde Wohnungsbesitzer. Und die Versicherung zahlt nicht, da dann eben ein Fall von Obliegenheitspflichtverletzung seitens des Versicherungsnehmers vorliegt. Nein, ich bin kein Versicherungsmensch, handle aber meist so, dass ich solche Vorkommnisse ausschließen kann.
Sicher ist es eine Sauerei, wenn man beklaut wird und sehr ärgerlich, aber mit etwas Vorsicht kann man da viel vermeiden.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Floma (27. April 2022)

Man könnte es auch so sehen: Menschen gibt es in allen Schattierungen zwischen Ghandi und Hitler. Man kann weder grundsätzlich schlechtes annehmen, noch jedem Zeitgenossen die eigenen hohen Werte unterjubeln.

Der Hinweis Stehlen ist falsch/verboten in Verbindung mit einer Absolution für alle bestohlenen, mag zwar richtig sein, aber eben nur unter Annahme einer utopischen Menschheit. Ohne Zweifel ist der Planet so bestückt, dass Umsicht angesagt ist. Das bedeutet nicht, dass man immerzu das schlimmste annehmen soll. Das heißt nur, dass man auf völlige Sorgenfreiheit situativ verzichten sollte oder gelegentliche Abschreibungen einkalkulieren muss.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Schön formuliert


----------



## kridkram (27. April 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Welsangler schlafen nicht im Zelt? "Alles"angler (oftmals am Rhein anzutreffen) schlafen nicht im Zelt. Gibt sogar genügend Hechtansitzangler die über Nacht angeln und im Zelt schlafen. Und zu eurem erstauen sogar elektronische Bissanzeiger benutzten.


Verdammt, hast recht! Ich war unpräzise in meiner Aussage, sorry!
Ich rede natürlich nur über meine Gewässer in denen ich angle und solche Dinge sehe. Da gibt es keine Welse und Hechtangler die nur dafür über Nacht campen hab ich da auch noch nicht gesehen. Was es gibt, da gehöre ich dazu, sind halt Nachtangler die Aal und Zunder wollen und keine Karpfen. 
Wer meint er muss seinen halben Hausstand mitschleppen und tagelang campieren.... bitte schön. Wenn es erlaubt ist oder toleriert wird, alles gut.
Hier bei uns ( Sachsen), setzt sich in den Regioverbänden Leipzig und Chemnitz langsam die Ansicht durch, das das " Blockieren" von Angelplätzen über Tage, eingeschränkt werden soll.  Wir leben hier nun mal in einer dicht besiedelten Region mit vielen Anglern und im Verhältnis dazu, mit relativ wenigen Gewässern. 


 Angelplätzen über mehrere Tage


----------



## feko (27. April 2022)

Ja so ist das nun mal.
Jemand der vergisst sein Auto nicht abzuschließen braucht sich nicht wundern wenn das Radio geklaut wird.
Genauso wenn eine Frau einen Drink in der Disko von einem unbekannten Gast annimmt und dann missbraucht aufwacht.
Alle selbst dran schuld.
Ich denke mal der Geschädigte wird in Zukunft besser auf sein hab und gut aufpassen und hat gelernt. 
Und andere nehmen es als Warnung. 
Ich finde es gut das dieser thread aufgemacht wurde, so wird man doch mal wieder erinnert sein eigenes Handeln zu hinterfragen. 
Vg


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Hindert mich persönlich überhaupt nicht daran, dass Karpfenangeln genauso weiter zu praktizieren 

Aber ich wach halt auch schnell auf.


----------



## Fattony (27. April 2022)

Ich gehe mal schlafen. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Der Mann hat Humor, I like


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (27. April 2022)

Ich nehme immer zum Nachtangeln meinen Dobermann-Rüden Heinrich Alerich von Mülhoff (38 kg, Rechtsausleger) mit. Wenn es hart-auf-hart kommt fragt der nicht groß nach einer positiv zu erwartenden Sozialprognose ...


----------



## hanzz (27. April 2022)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Rechtsausleger


Heisst das nicht Rechtsträger?


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (27. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Heisst das nicht Rechtsträger?


 Rechtsträger kommt noch dazu ... : )


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Warte mal, ist mit "Dobermann-Rüden Heinrich Alerich von Mülhoff" wirklich nen Hund gemeint?


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (27. April 2022)

Ja, er war eine Anschaffung nach einem Hauseinbruch. Wenn meine Frau Abends mit ihm spät nochmal rausgeht,  muss man keine Sorgen haben. Oftmals sitzt er hinter der teilverglasten Eingangstür bei eingeschalteter Nachtbeleuchtung - von draußen sieht das aus, als ob der leibhaftige Batman hinter der Tür sitzt. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass Abends keiner mehr von Hermes kommt und Päckchen für den Nachbarn abgeben will ....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

In Summe mit deinen vorherigen Posts gibt mir der grad den Rest


----------



## zandertex (27. April 2022)

Fattony schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 405059
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Stelle kenne ich!Hoffe du schläfst tief und fest!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Die Stelle kenne ich!Hoffe du schläfst tief und fest!


Ich weiß gar nicht was du meinst


----------



## Justin123 (27. April 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Verdammt, hast recht! Ich war unpräzise in meiner Aussage, sorry!
> Ich rede natürlich nur über meine Gewässer in denen ich angle und solche Dinge sehe. Da gibt es keine Welse und Hechtangler die nur dafür über Nacht campen hab ich da auch noch nicht gesehen. Was es gibt, da gehöre ich dazu, sind halt Nachtangler die Aal und Zunder wollen und keine Karpfen.
> Wer meint er muss seinen halben Hausstand mitschleppen und tagelang campieren.... bitte schön. Wenn es erlaubt ist oder toleriert wird, alles gut.
> Hier bei uns ( Sachsen), setzt sich in den Regioverbänden Leipzig und Chemnitz langsam die Ansicht durch, das das " Blockieren" von Angelplätzen über Tage, eingeschränkt werden soll.  Wir leben hier nun mal in einer dicht besiedelten Region mit vielen Anglern und im Verhältnis dazu, mit relativ wenigen Gewässern.
> ...


Sinnloses Leben schwer machen, gibt es seit das "moderne" Karpfenangeln "in mode" ist. Sei es Boilieverbot, Futterboot, Festblei verbot etc. Im Enddefekt wissen alle das es hier auch weniger um das belegen von Stellen über mehrere Tage geht sondern wieder genau darum das es sich dabei um Karpfenangler handelt. Würde da jetzt ein Hechtansitzangler sitzen würd sich auch keiner drum scheren. 

Soll nicht heißen das ich alles beim Karpfenangeln für gut beheiße, auch ich finds schlimm wenn leute da mit einem Zelt fürs schlafen, eins fürs kochen und am besten noch eins fürs scheißen. Mein Angelplatz ist immer so klein wie möglich und passt sich so gut es geht in die Natur ein aber das sieht halt nicht jeder so. Aber wie gesagt schwarze Schaafe gibt es überall! 

Auch für Tagelanges belegen von Angelplätzen gibt es genug Lösungen die Anglerfreundlich wären, aber Anglerfreundlich gibts in Deutschland nunmal nicht, selbst aus den eigenen Reihen nicht. Da wird dann lieber komplett verboten statt die Angelzeit auf einem Platz auf ne gewissen Zeit zu begrenzen etc.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (28. April 2022)

Ich kann mich zu meiner Jugend noch an einen alten, ärmlich gekleideten Angler erinnern. Der kam immer mit zwei alten, total abgewetzten Sportex Ruten mit einem Fahrrad zum See. Immer ein Sargblei montiert und den Haken mit Kartoffel als Köder gespiekt. Rute wurde volle Kanne ausgeworfen und für Anfüttern war anscheinend kein Geld da. Wir als junge Burschen waren Angel-technisch um Klassen besser ausgestattet als er und der alte Mann tat mir mit meinen 12-15 Jahren immer sehr leid. War damals drauf und dran ihm etwas von meinem Angelkram abzugeben, wollte ihn aber aber auf der anderen Seite nicht beschämen. Es vergeht kaum ein Angeltag,  an dem ich nicht an den Alten denke. Das was er aber hatte, war Zeit - kaum ein Tag, an dem er mit seinem alten Rad nicht an den See kam ! Er fing auch so seine Fische !


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. April 2022)

Dr. Mabuse schrieb:


> Ich kann mich zu meiner Jugend noch an einen alten, ärmlich gekleideten Angler erinnern. Der kam immer mit zwei alten, total abgewetzten Sportex Ruten mit einem Fahrrad zum See. Immer ein Sargblei montiert und den Haken mit Kartoffel als Köder gespiekt. Rute wurde volle Kanne ausgeworfen und für Anfüttern war anscheinend kein Geld da. Wir als junge Burschen waren Angel-technisch um Klassen besser ausgestattet als er und der alte Mann tat mir mit meinen 12-15 Jahren immer sehr leid. War damals drauf und dran ihm etwas von meinem Angelkram abzugeben, wollte ihn aber aber auf der anderen Seite nicht beschämen. Es vergeht kaum ein Angeltag,  an dem ich nicht an den Alten denke. Das was er aber hatte, war Zeit - kaum ein Tag, an dem er mit seinem alten Rad nicht an den See kam ! Er fing auch so seine Fische !


Jo, so ist das, wir verplempern viel zuviel Zeit damit, "noch" mehr Geld zu Verdienen,, welches wir so nicht hätten, um Dinge zu kaufen, welche wir nicht brauchen, um dann Leuten zu imponieren, welche wir nicht mögen.....Zeit ist viel kostbarer ! Kapieren muss man es, und dann auch wollen, da hapert es bei mir noch ein wenig.....viel  Vielleicht gäbe es dann auch weniger Diebstahl, um beim Toppic zu bleiben.....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

Ich habe mir noch nie Tackle gekauft um anderen zu imponieren, wtf?
Nicht immer von euch auf andere schließen


----------



## trawar (28. April 2022)

Ich für meinen teil als mobiler Spinnfischer hätte auch nichts dagegen wenn Ansitzangeln in gänze Verboten werden würde wo nachweislich weiter als 40m raus geangelt wird 
Schon zu oft erlebt das komplette Gewässer abgespannt werden oder Buhnenkessel zu sind usw. 
Wenn dann diese Angler nicht die Art an den Tag legen würden als wären sie allein auf der Welt und das Gewässer gehöre Ihnen wäre es ja noch tragbar aber ich habe es schon zu oft erlebt das man sich in die Haare kriegt weil null verständnis auf beiden Seiten herscht.

JustMy2Cent


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

trawar schrieb:


> Ich für meinen teil als mobiler Spinnfischer hätte auch nichts dagegen wenn Ansitzangeln in gänze Verboten werden würde wo nachweislich weiter als 40m raus geangelt wird
> Schon zu oft erlebt das komplette Gewässer abgespannt werden oder Buhnenkessel zu sind usw.
> Wenn dann diese Angler nicht die Art an den Tag legen würden als wären sie allein auf der Welt und das Gewässer gehöre Ihnen wäre es ja noch tragbar aber ich habe es schon zu oft erlebt das man sich in die Haare kriegt weil null verständnis auf beiden Seiten herscht.
> 
> JustMy2Cent


Ohne Worte.


----------



## trawar (28. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ohne Worte.


Ja eben, wenn ich wenigsten mal eine positive Erfahrung gemacht hätte könnte ich ja mit viel wohl wollen was positives dazu sagen ist dem aber leider nicht so.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

Ohne Worte war einzig und alleine auf deinen Kommentar bezogen...
Traurig, dass du solche Gedanken an den Tag legst. Ich habe solche Ansitzangler noch nicht gesehen und wenn, dann konnte man sich immer einigen. Vielleicht liegts auch an deiner Art und Weise wie du mit diesen "Ansitzanglern" sprichst?


----------



## Lajos1 (28. April 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> und am besten noch eins fürs scheißen.
> .


Hallo,

bei uns, an den Verbandsgewässern, ist es Vorschrift, wenn man am Wasser übernachtet, eine mobile Toilette/Campingtoilette dabei zu haben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## trawar (28. April 2022)

Das ganze würde den Rahmen hier sprengen und zu weit abdriften, wenn du magst können wir das per PN weiter besprechen.
Vielleicht mache ich ja wirklich was falsch, man lernt halt nie aus.


----------



## Fattony (28. April 2022)

Fattony schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 405059
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guten Morgen! Schnur ist zwar runter von der Rolle - aber die Ruten sind noch da!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. April 2022)

Fattony schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Schnur ist zwar runter von der Rolle - aber die Ruten sind noch da!


Blöde Diebe, ich hätte wenn schon die komplette Rolle mitgenommen …


----------



## Justin123 (28. April 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei uns, an den Verbandsgewässern, ist es Vorschrift, wenn man am Wasser übernachtet, eine mobile Toilette/Campingtoilette dabei zu haben.
> 
> ...


Immernoch besser als das alle vollgeschissen wird. (leider aber nicht ohne Grund weil Leute halt eben zu dumm sind einen Klappspaten zu verwenden.)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

Ich warte immer bis ein frecher Spinnangler vorbeikommt und werf ich dann mit meiner  ab


----------



## Taxidermist (28. April 2022)

Justin123 schrieb:


> Immernoch besser als das alle vollgeschissen wird. (leider aber nicht ohne Grund weil Leute halt eben zu dumm sind einen Klappspaten zu verwenden.)


Ich werde ab 15. Mai auch wieder an meinem See Campen, mindestens eine Woche, aber eventuell mit Verlängerung?
Zum Thema Fäkalien, obwohl ich jeden Morgen im örtlichen Kaffee sitze, habe ich mir seit drei Jahren angewöhnt, in die Tüte zu Scheixxen.
Soll heißen, die Müllbeutel von 30l lassen sich so auf dem Boden ausbreiten, dass ich da gezielt reinmache, dann Papier und alles zusammen gebunden, ab in den nächsten Mülleimer.
Machen die Hunde-Kaka Leute auch so.

Jürgen


----------



## BarschMarschTV (28. April 2022)

Also wenn ich manche Kommentare hier lese...wundert mich nix mehr


----------



## rheinfischer70 (28. April 2022)

Bin auch überrascht, dass Angler ihr eigenes Gewässer zusch.... Auch der Klappspaten ist kritisch, wenn es ein vielbesuchtes Gewässer ist. Soll jeder seinen eigenen Müll und Shit mitnehmen.


----------



## rippi (28. April 2022)

Und wie soll man dann noch seine Zeitung lesen, wenn man über einer Tüte oder einem Loch hockt?


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (28. April 2022)

Theoretisch könnte man ja auch direkt in den See kacken .... dann fällt's nicht so direkt auf. Man darf allerdings, am Abend zuvor, halt kein Popkorn essen .... : )


----------



## Fattony (28. April 2022)

Wir haben hinter dem See einen kleinen Fluss. Mit Gummistiefeln hock ich mich einfach hin und lass die Wurst dann schwimmen.

Popo-Waschen ist dann auch gleich inklusive.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

Die Leute, die sich hier darüber beschweren das mal irgendwo in die Natur geschissen wird: Spart euch eure Kräfte, lauft um den See herum und sucht euch die Leute raus, die ihren HAUSMÜLL überall liegen lassen. Denn das ist der wirkliche MÜLL und nicht wenn mal irgendwo ne Wurst liegt...

Meine Fresse, manche Leute hier...


----------



## Lajos1 (28. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die Leute, die sich hier darüber beschweren das mal irgendwo in die Natur geschissen wird: Spart euch eure Kräfte, lauft um den See herum und sucht euch die Leute raus, die ihren HAUSMÜLL überall liegen lassen. Denn das ist der wirkliche MÜLL und nicht wenn mal irgendwo ne Wurst liegt...
> 
> Meine Fresse, manche Leute hier...


Hallo,

es geht ja nicht um "mal irgendwo in die Natur geschissen", das hat ja schon jeder mal gemacht, aber wenn an einem Gewässer so ein/zwei Dutzend übernachtende Angler sind und die kacken in die Gegend und am nächsten Tag kommen da andere Nutzer des Sees, Badende, Bootsfahrer, Spaziergänger etc. und die beschweren sich da z.B. beim zuständigen Wasserwirtschaftsamt, dann kann dies das Ende für die gesamte Angelei an dem betreffenden Gewässer bedeuten.
Etliche Gewässer unseres Verbandes liegen in Tourismusgebieten und an Touristen ist der zuständige Zweckverband mehr interessiert als an Angler, welche meist nicht viel Geld in der Gegend lassen und schwupps gibts keinen Pachtvertrag mehr. Deshalb hat da der Fischereiverband reagieren müssen und das Toilettengebot beschlossen. Und mal ganz im Ernst, auch ich als Angler möchte, wenn ich als Spinnfischer da entlang gehe, nicht unbedingt in die Hinterlassenschaft eines übernachtenden Anglers treten.
Dass es die Angler waren ist unstrittig, da das Nachtfischen an diesen Gewässern erst seit 3/4 Jahren erlaubt ist und kaum war das so, gabs auch schon Beschwerden deswegen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

Beschweren diese Leute sich auch über jeden Hundehaufen oder gehts da wieder nur darum, die Angler schlechtzumachen?


----------



## Nuesse (28. April 2022)

Ich wollte mich mal für die gute Unterhaltung bedanken  Auf Arbeit ist es heute ziemlich öde.

Wenn ihr fertig seid mit dem Ansitzanglerbashing könntet ihr Euch dann bitte um die
Fliegenfischer "kümmern"


----------



## Minimax (28. April 2022)

Ich glaube das Problem bei dieser Sache ist der Einzelne und die vielen.
Wenn sich mal ein einzelner Angler in die Büsche schlägt, dann ist das vielleicht in Ordnung (ist es eigentlich auch nicht) und eine lässliche Sünde, aus seiner Einzelperspektive.
Das Problem, und das sieht der Einzelne nicht, wenn das jede Nacht 12 Leute in aller Unschuld als einzelne machen, dann kommt da schon eine Menge Unrat zusammen und das fällt dann auf.

Übrigens stimme ich da ganz Lajos zu: Abgesehen davon das das Probleme mit dem Verpachter geben kann, finde ich solche Hinterlassenschaften von Mensch oder Hund einfach widerlich und eklig, sie beeinträchtigen mein Angelerlebnis. Jeder Naturnutzer sollte doch in der Lage und zivilisiert genug sein, seine Hinterlassenschaften oder die seines Vierbeinern verschwinden zu lassen.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Beschweren diese Leute sich auch über jeden Hundehaufen oder gehts da wieder nur darum, die Angler schlechtzumachen?


Hallo,

bei den Hundehaufen, nun da sorgen schon die Hundebesitzer dafür. Wenn da einer, welcher die Hinterlassenschaft regelmäßig beseitigt auf einen trifft, der das nicht tut - da ist der Zoff aber vorprogrammiert (schon öfters mitbekommen).
Es geht auch nicht darum um die Angler schlecht zu machen, es ist halt hier nur auffällig gewesen, als das Nachtangeln dort noch nicht erlaubt war, gabs da keine Beschwerden und kaum war das Nachtangeln freigegeben, war die Kacke (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) am Dampfen und der Verband musste reagieren, wenn man nicht Gefahr laufen wollte Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen.
Und bei Anglern gibts halt, wie bei Hundehaltern auch solche und solche Leute, wie überall gibts da und da nicht nur Heilige, sondern auch Sünder.
Ich komme ja als hauptsächlicher Spinnfischer an den Verbandsgewässern schon etwas herum und kommen auch an Stellen, wo Nichtangler kaum hingehen und finde da halt genug Müll, der eindeutig von Anglern stammt. Dafür habe ich meist eine Plastiktüte dabei, die ich aber da locker mit dem Müll anderer Angler voll bekomme.
Eigenartigerweise ist die Verschmutzung an unseren Vereinsgewässern bedeutend geringer. Hier sind auch die Sanktionen bei weitem schärfer und vor allem achten die Mitglieder schon selbst auch darauf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ruttentretzer (28. April 2022)

Hat zwar mit Diebstahl von Angeln nichts zu tun, aber ich muss es los werden.
Bei uns in einem Verein ist mal ein Wasserwart von einem Schei..enden angezeigt worden, weil dieser ihn mit dem Feldstecher beobachtet hatte.
Um beim Thema zu bleiben. In dieser Zeit hätte man beiden das Angelgerät klauen können.


----------



## BarschMarschTV (28. April 2022)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Hat zwar mit Diebstahl von Angeln nichts zu tun, aber ich muss es los werden.
> Bei uns in einem Verein ist mal ein Wasserwart von einem Schei..enden angezeigt worden, weil dieser ihn mit dem Feldstecher beobachtet hatte.
> Um beim Thema zu bleiben. In dieser Zeit hätte man beiden das Angelgerät klauen können.


Ich denke allerdings nicht das das großen Zweck hatte...wer in der Öffentlichkeit sein Geschäft verrichtet verzichtet ja sozusagen freiwillig auf jegliche Privatsphäre :-D Ich habe selbst 2 Hunde und habe immer eine Box mit Tüten dabei...ich finde alleine das man das Thematisieren muss schon lächerlich sorry...sind wir etwa wieder im Steinzeitalter angekommen ? Sorry aber ich finde es zum kotzen was manche für eine Einstellung hier an den Tag legen


----------



## Fruehling (28. April 2022)

BarschMarschTV schrieb:


> ...wer in der Öffentlichkeit sein Geschäft verrichtet verzichtet ja sozusagen freiwillig auf jegliche Privatsphäre...



Von Freiwilligkeit kann hier kaum die Rede sein, es sei denn, es besteht sowieso dringender Therapiebedarf.
Läßt sich ja auch nicht wegatmen oder -hecheln, der Mist...


----------



## Ruttentretzer (28. April 2022)

BarschMarschTV schrieb:


> Ich denke allerdings nicht das das großen Zweck hatte...wer in der Öffentlichkeit sein Geschäft verrichtet verzichtet ja sozusagen freiwillig auf jegliche Privatsphäre :-D Ich habe selbst 2 Hunde und habe immer eine Box mit Tüten dabei...ich finde alleine das man das Thematisieren muss schon lächerlich sorry...sind wir etwa wieder im Steinzeitalter angekommen ? Sorry aber ich finde es zum kotzen was manche für eine Einstellung hier an den Tag legen


Ja, ein Sch....Thema.


----------



## BarschMarschTV (28. April 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Von Freiwilligkeit kann hier kaum die Rede sein, es sei denn, es besteht sowieso dringender Therapiebedarf.
> Läßt sich ja auch nicht wegatmen oder -hecheln, der Mist...


Das ist schon klar...trotzdem ist mir ja dann bewusst das umliegende Personen einen sehen könnten...darum ging es ja


----------



## steffen78 (28. April 2022)

Am besten wir regeln in Zukunft das atmen noch. (Schließlich wird da ja böses co2 abgeatmet...) Leute wir gehen doch auch angel weil wir in der Natur sein wollen  und da gehört auch draußen schlafen genauso dazu wie seine notdurft zu verrichten. 
Das dabei zu wenige über den Gebrauch eines klappspaten bescheid wissen ist eine andere traurige Geschichte ( ich frage mich manchmal was den anglernachwuch beigebracht wird...) Aber es sollte doch so sein das wir unser Hobby frei machen können, wegen der Qualität und Ordnung am wasser kann man ja noch Verbesserungen diskutieren...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (28. April 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Von Freiwilligkeit kann hier kaum die Rede sein, es sei denn, es besteht sowieso dringender Therapiebedarf.
> Läßt sich ja auch nicht wegatmen oder -hecheln, der Mist...


An abgelegenen einsamen Stellen der Klappspaten, ansonsten wie Taxidermist in eine Tüte, die zu Hause oder in einer Mülltonne entsorgt wird. Hundebesitzer machen es manchmal auch so.
Wenn mehrere Angler längere Zeit am Wasser ist die Umgebung nachher ganz schön zugesch.... oder der Boden schön mit dem Klappspaten aufgelockert. Freut die Nachfolger auf dem Platz, besonders im Hochsommer ....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

Komischerweise hab ich sowas noch nie erlebt. Ich frage mich, in was für Gegenden ihr angelt...


----------



## Fruehling (28. April 2022)

Wahrscheinlich in Gegenden rektaler Ausgelassenheiten...


----------



## punkarpfen (28. April 2022)

Hi,
es ist schon interessant welche Wendungen dieses Thema erlebt. Zum Kacken in der Natur gibt es sogar Literatur "How to shit in the woods" oder man nutzt einfach seinen gesunden Menschenverstand. Zum Nachtangeln gehört der Spaten einfach dazu. Ich habe ihn im Auto und brauche ihn auch meist nicht. 
Hier kann man anhand des "Camps" nicht wirklich erkennen, auf welche Fischart(en) geangelt wird. Es sind nicht nur die Karpfenangler, die mehrere Tage durchangeln.


----------



## Mikesch (28. April 2022)

steffen78 schrieb:


> ...
> Das dabei zu wenige über den Gebrauch eines klappspaten bescheid wissen ist eine andere traurige Geschichte ( ich frage mich manchmal was den anglernachwuch beigebracht wird...) ...


Das kommt davon, dass die Wehrpflicht eingestellt wurde.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> es ist schon interessant welche Wendungen dieses Thema erlebt. Zum Kacken in der Natur gibt es sogar Literatur "How to shit in the woods" oder man nutzt einfach seinen gesunden Menschenverstand. Zum Nachtangeln gehört der Spaten einfach dazu.* Ich habe ihn im Auto und brauche ihn auch meist nicht*.
> Hier kann man anhand des "Camps" nicht wirklich erkennen, auf welche Fischart(en) geangelt wird. Es sind nicht nur die Karpfenangler, die mehrere Tage durchangeln.


An einem WE nicht einmal scheißen?


----------



## jkc (28. April 2022)

Ist ja nur ein Tag, Freitag und Sonntag ist man ja Zuhause...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

Den Freitag geh ich meist schon am Wasser aufn Lokus


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. April 2022)

Lasst euch die Angeln bei kacken nicht klauen, das wäre noch peinlicher als beim schlafen …


----------



## Minimax (28. April 2022)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> es ist schon interessant welche Wendungen dieses Thema erlebt.


Ich wette 5 likes, das es gleich zu den ersten Posts mit lustigen mobilen-Toiletten-Bildern kommt


----------



## hanzz (28. April 2022)

Ich fasse den Thread mal kurz zusammen. 


selbst schuld
besoffen
alle Ansitzangler sind doof und scheissen alles voll
2-3 Seiten kacke
mobile Toiletten Bilder


----------



## Minimax (28. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich fasse den Thread mal kurz zusammen.
> 
> 
> selbst schuld
> ...


Ja, die ganze Welt des Angelns _en miniature_. Wunderbar zusammengefasst, alter Knabe


----------



## Doanafischer (28. April 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Analog zur Bundeswehr- werd einmal dabei erwischt, den eigenen Spind nicht verschlossen zu haben.... Gibt gleich nen Diszi wegen Verleitung zum Diebstahl
> 
> Den allermeisten ist dieser Fehler nur einmal unterlaufen


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Für alle die nicht gedient haben : so ungefähr wie ab sekunde 20 war das.


----------



## hanzz (28. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, die ganze Welt des Angelns _en miniature_. Wunderbar zusammengefasst, alter Knabe


Danke. 

Man könnte die ganze Antworten auch in den Müritzer Hausboot Thread kopieren.
Aber das läuft die nächsten Tage vermutlich von selbst.


----------



## Schilfsänger (28. April 2022)

Doanafischer schrieb:


> Für alle die nicht gedient haben : so ungefähr wie ab sekunde 20 war das.



Die Arschkarte hatte allerdings meistens der 1. Zug.


----------



## Minimax (28. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich fasse den Thread mal kurz zusammen.
> 
> 
> selbst schuld
> ...


oh, Du hast 6. nostalgische Militärerinnerungen vergessen.


----------



## felix 3 (28. April 2022)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass alle die hier schreiben auch Angler sind. 

*Ihr hab`t sie nicht alle!*


----------



## Fattony (28. April 2022)

Ich nehme einfach meine mobile Toilette mit.
Keine Ahnung was ihr habt..









						SMS GROUP | Mobile TOILETTE mieten für Indoor bei Sanierung
					

Sie sanieren, renovieren oder haben einen Wasserschaden und können ihr WC daher nicht benutzen? Die Lösung: Einfach eine MOBILE TOILETTE mieten für Indoor!




					sms-group.at


----------



## Lajos1 (28. April 2022)

w.smithy schrieb:


> *Ihr hab`t sie nicht alle!*



Hallo,

ja, aber das macht es ja gerade so interessant.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Tikey0815 (28. April 2022)

Kinners, ich bitte um ein wenig mehr contenance, es ist Frühling geht ans Wasser, Schwingt die Rute und genießt den meist lieblichen Duft der Natur


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. April 2022)

w.smithy schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass alle die hier schreiben auch Angler sind.
> 
> *Ihr hab`t sie nicht alle!*


Selbstverständlich- wo ich arbeite is das Einstellungsvoraussetzung


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

Angler sind halt verrückt, ist doch bekannt


----------



## Nuesse (28. April 2022)

w.smithy schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass alle die hier schreiben auch Angler sind.


Nein nicht alle ,es sind auch Fliegenfischer anwesend .


----------



## Blueser (28. April 2022)

Aber bitte nur künstliche Fliegen verwenden. Sonst gibt es Ärger mit Petruschka...


----------



## hanzz (28. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Aber bitte nur künstliche Fliegen verwenden. Sonst gibt es Ärger mit Petruschka...


Aber bitte Scheisshausfliegen 
Wir wollen doch beim Thema Kacke bleiben.


----------



## Blueser (28. April 2022)

Auch Fliegenfischer müssen mal ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Aber bitte Scheisshausfliegen
> Wir wollen doch beim Thema Kacke bleiben.


----------



## Ladi74 (28. April 2022)

Um von geklauten Ruten zu vollgek... Angelstellen zu kommen habt ihr nur ca 140 Beiträge gebraucht! DAS muss man erstmal hinbekommen! Respekt


----------



## Floma (28. April 2022)

Wenn ich beim angeln wirklich muss, geh ich zum nächsten Vereinskameraden am Wasser, frag ihn ob er einen Kaffee vom Burger King will und lass meine Angeln bei ihm liegen. 
Die 30 Minuten nehm ich mir, in aller Regel muss es dazu aber nicht kommen.


----------



## Blueser (28. April 2022)

Wäre bei mir 29 Minuten zu spät...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

Wenn der Stift malt, malt er


----------



## Blueser (28. April 2022)

Na ja, bin eben der spontane Typ ...


----------



## Lajos1 (29. April 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Um von geklauten Ruten zu vollgek... Angelstellen zu kommen habt ihr nur ca 140 Beiträge gebraucht! DAS muss man erstmal hinbekommen! Respekt


Hallo,

wie sagte einst Heraklit: "panta rhei".

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (29. April 2022)

Johannes, Kapitel 9, Vers 25:
".... eines aber weiß ich, dass ich blind war und nun sehend"

Der Thread entwickelt sich - .... weiter so !


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (29. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich wette 5 likes, das es gleich zu den ersten Posts mit lustigen mobilen-Toiletten-Bildern kommt



Spieleclantreff 2017 an der Elbe südlich Torgau mit Damenanteil. Ein Kumpel hatte vorgesorgt!


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (29. April 2022)

@ Minimax:
So leichtfertig verspielt man keine Likes. Siehe o.a. Bilder ...


----------



## thanatos (29. April 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hatte vorgesorgt!


verdammt - dat jeht in die Büx - sollte man vor dem Zeitungslesen runterziehen


----------



## Mefospezialist (29. April 2022)

Als ich damals noch auf Karpfen geangelt habe, hatte ich den Funk-Empfänger der Bissanzeiger neben meinem Kopf im Zelt stehen.
Mit dem Teil hat es mir auch mit 2Promille die Ohren durchgeblasen und ich hätte den Diebstahl sicher nicht verpasst. 

Habt Ihr so etwas nicht, wenn Ihr mit Übernachtung angelt? War mit das erste, was ich mir damals angeschafft habe.


----------



## Mefospezialist (29. April 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> der Bißanzeiger gibt ja je nach Modell nur Alarm wenn die Schnur durch ihn weiter bewegt wird.


was blöd ist, meine haben noch weiter Alarm gemacht, wenn sich da etwas bewegt hat, auch wenn die Schnur nicht mehr abgelaufen ist.


----------



## Astacus74 (29. April 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, dass die Wehrpflicht eingestellt wurde.



Na so helle waren da auch nicht alle.
Bei mir in der Kompanie hatten wir einen Uffs der meinte bei der Übung nachts im Vorfeld ka..en zu müssen, irgendwie hatte er nicht auf dem Schirm das wir das Vorfeld mit dem WBG vom Marder beobachten...
Naja Feind auf 12 Uhr auf erkanntes Ziel Feuer frei...
So wie ersten 15 Sekunden plus die MG Schützen wie meiner Einer mit dem Uffs hatten wir kein Mitleid







der hat nie wieder im Vorfeld gesch...en und ich glaub vergessen hat er es auch nicht


Gruß Frank


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (29. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> verdammt - dat jeht in die Büx - sollte man vor dem Zeitungslesen runterziehen


Das haben wir damals auch gesagt! Aber er hat sich dann damit herausreden wollen, dass man zu Demonstrationszwecken nicht die Hose herunter lässt


----------

